# Banana shaped egg



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Fun with misshapen eggs!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...bled-split-The-bizarre-banana-shaped-egg.html


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

wow...that's um... interesting. and that poor hen laying that many eggs in a day....and now she's a world record holder!


----------

